

Thoughts on our job posting...Atypical Engineer for Startup Wanted - ryetoasthumor
http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/39304/atypical-engineer-startup-wanted-autoref?a=LVZ0IvAc&searchTerm=autoref

======
lmartel
Not bad. A few suggestions:

1\. Explain in the posting why you need someone "atypical." Is that just an
attention-grabber? If so, remove it and figure out a way to actually
differentiate.

2\. This sentence is off:

> Working for a startup is sure to be exciting and fast-paced, but if you're
> up for the challenge the reward is immense.

because it's structured like:

> Working here is [positive], but also [positive]

which makes no sense. Either change it to e.g. "challenging and fast-paced"
(not outright negative but not straight positive like "exciting") or just
change the "but" to an "and." I prefer the latter.

3\. Get rid of the "Intelligence" bullet point, that's silly. Recruiting is
marketing--you're marketing your company instead of your product but it's
still marketing. So the same rules apply: to differentiate your product
(company), you can't say anything that your competitors would disagree with.
If you can't imagine a Careers post saying "We hire dumbasses" don't say you
need "intelligence"

